# 2011 Orbea Aqua TSR



## Wolfy (11 Sep 2011)

Hi,

Anybody knows or have got a 2011 Orbea Aqua TSR in orange/black/white for sale.

Somewhere in the region of a 54cm required.

Will pay decent money for the right bike.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Sep 2011)

ELMY CYCLES in Ipswich say they can order them


----------

